# Industrial Coatings: Sherwin Williams vs Tnemec



## scpainting

Over the past 13 years I have used both companies products. Zinc, Polyurethanes, and Epoxys mostly. Just wondering if anyone had any preferences and why.


----------



## CApainter

I've used both, and found them to both perform well. However, most jobs I did were spec'd for Ameron, Carboline, or Porter International.

Now I'm using more Devoe products


----------



## Safety Guy

Seems lately there have been more and more specs requiring Tnemec. In our area we have had a tough time getting the Tnemec quickly.


----------



## nhpainter

*Try CIM Industries Protective Coatings*

Another one to try is C.I.M. Industries protective coatings www.cimind.com  I've had great luck with them and have gotten their products quickly.


----------



## Dmax Consulting

I like Sherwin-Williams more. I am biased, however. I was a sales rep for them for several years and know the products and employees very well.


----------



## nEighter

nhpainter said:


> Another one to try is C.I.M. Industries protective coatings www.cimind.com  I've had great luck with them and have gotten their products quickly.


Didn't think ANYONE knew of C.I.M. :thumbsup: great stuff!

Tenemec is spec'd alot, and on the water clarifier tanks, the scraper arms were primed tenemec from factory. Sherwin has some good products, used their Epalon, and the Coal tar  don't like that AT ALL.. Devoe is awesome! Love that stuff, used to work for ICI though, but I still love their coatings :thumbup:


----------



## maryt

Dear CApainter-
Re; Ameron aliphatic polyurethane. I have been asked to do touch painting in the showers of a swim school where Amershield was used. I will be brushing & rolling.
It appears a more hazardous product than say.. an oil based paint.. Am I right?
I also have a concern regarding static electricity build up inside of a plastic tent. Is this an issue with brush & roll? Should an explosion proof exhaust fan be used?
Any help with this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NACE

Aliphatic Poyurethanes and Acrylic Urethanes contain isocianates that are very harmful when the coatings are atomized. In a brush and roll situation, the only protection you will need is a NIOSH mask with the appropriate filter. This will minimzie the odor associated with these coatings and solvent based drunkeness. Ventilation is a good thing even if you are tenting or not. Read the data sheet carefully, however I do not believe that the is an explosion hazard with a brush and roll. Not my call though. Will there be people in the area that may be exposed to the fumes? Is this being done at night?


----------



## painterdude

tnemic...I painted a ladies underwear distribution center back in the 80's. Big job, all red steel to white, 25 separate block bathroom cubicles etc. etc...25 foot high by 100 foot or so fire wall. Sprayed on block filler and back rolled using a titan 880 hollowed out 517 tip. spec for top coat of block Tememic 2 part epoxy...had to have it trucked in from Maryland to Central N.Y....paid a guy to mix it to keep it coming, had to sit a half hour and be used within the hour. After I got done(remember this is an underwear place) I ask the engineer/archetect where he got his paint spec from ...he says, from a water treatment plant proposal. Great way to waste money. Good pay for a winter job and the place closed up 5 years later, along with the construction co....just a memory lane on the product, thanks for listening, I think I still have a buzz from that stuff. pd


----------



## maryt

NACE said:


> Aliphatic Poyurethanes and Acrylic Urethanes contain isocianates that are very harmful when the coatings are atomized. In a brush and roll situation, the only protection you will need is a NIOSH mask with the appropriate filter. This will minimzie the odor associated with these coatings and solvent based drunkeness. Ventilation is a good thing even if you are tenting or not. Read the data sheet carefully, however I do not believe that the is an explosion hazard with a brush and roll. Not my call though. Will there be people in the area that may be exposed to the fumes? Is this being done at night?


NACE- Your info is very valuable! Thanks for taking time to respond..
This facility will be closed to the public for 10 days for yearly maintenance. All doors can be left open (and also a roof access hatch I noticed provides a great thermal syphon air draw effect throughout the building when this is open as well) I'm much more confident about the safe use of this product. It was suggested that I call the local fire prevention dept. for more info re: explosion hazards. Thanks again NACE, junior M :thumbup:


----------



## dwightiam

*be careful*



scpainting said:


> Over the past 13 years I have used both companies products. Zinc, Polyurethanes, and Epoxys mostly. Just wondering if anyone had any preferences and why.


i have used Tnemec and the one thing you need to be careful of is over ordering. They charged me 50% restock fee. The reason? The cans had a scratch in paint (literally!) & the cans were dusty. and, yes they were about $900 serious.


----------



## RH

dwightiam said:


> i have used Tnemec and the one thing you need to be careful of is over ordering. They charged me 50% restock fee. The reason? The cans had a scratch in paint (literally!) & the cans were dusty. and, yes they were about $900 serious.


That does suck but I was thinking about the resale value this morning when I returned two beat up cans of Deckscapes that sat in my truck for a month for full price.... :whistling2:

If you are being honest about the size of the scratch then I think it is a customer service issue on their part, sounds ridiculous.


----------



## rebeljeep

I always liked Sherwin Williams, because they are everywhere, and usually can come up with the *equivalent* of other coatings. However, I like the Dupont line, especially the 25p epoxy mastic.


----------



## Villagebidiot

*Tnemec over S.W.*

 i haven't used either of these for a few years but we blasted and painted water towers for quite some time. we never really had a bad experience with tnemec, it wasn't as prone to sagging and seemed to build consistently. S.W. failed us miserably once in Louisiana....you really had to monitor the temperature of the steel, which fluctuates like crazy in February.


----------



## Ted501

scpainting said:


> Over the past 13 years I have used both companies products. Zinc, Polyurethanes, and Epoxys mostly. Just wondering if anyone had any preferences and why.


I would consider Castagra as well.

www.castagra.com


----------



## kmp

Tenemec has been spec'ed on the last several job I've bid and only on one has the architect refused to change to S/W. 
It is hard to get in western colo. as well and I wondered about re-stock charges. I dont want to under order and run out and have to wait several days for more.
I have heard they make good products.


----------



## JKingAround

Tnemec urethanes are top notch, but expensive. Their zincs on the other hand, lack the quality of carboline/sherwin williams


----------



## NACE

I have found that most High Performance Industrial Coatings differ little in their generic forms such as polyamides, amines, aliphatics, and alkyds. However once you get into some of the real specialty and special purpose products I find a big difference. I personally like Devoe.


----------

